# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Avatars now active

## Eddie

I have just enabled the ability to upload avatars, so have fun  :Smile: 
Ed

----------


## MeoWorks

Awesome. Been waiting for this. Thanks for the awesome board Eddie!

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Oh boy, this is going to be good...

----------


## DerekPeterson

Awesome.  Loving the variations of Avatars you've added too.

----------


## Roxy

> I have just enabled the ability to upload avatars, so have fun 
> Ed


I must be doing something wrong...  But I can't get either an avatar loaded or a profile picture.   I've cropped and dropped the resolution of a picture of myself, but it still wont upload???
The resolution is less than 100x100 and the size is only 4Kb.    I've attached the image so you can verify it should work.   (And if a moderator sees this, maybe they can just add it to my profile picture and avatar ???

PC032248---cropped-small.jpg

----------


## DrLuigi

> I must be doing something wrong...  But I can't get either an avatar loaded or a profile picture.   I've cropped and dropped the resolution of a picture of myself, but it still wont upload???
> The resolution is less than 100x100 and the size is only 4Kb.    I've attached the image so you can verify it should work.   (And if a moderator sees this, maybe they can just add it to my profile picture and avatar ???
> 
> PC032248---cropped-small.jpg


Seems like you fixed it yourself ^^

----------


## Roxy

> Seems like you fixed it yourself ^^


No...  At least when I made that post it wasn't fixed.  It was very strange.  The website kept claiming "File Upload Failed!" but it would display it correctly prior to the 'Save Settings' command.   Well...  I have enough unexplained behavior with my printer, no need to fight this problem if it is fixed!   Thanks!

----------


## joealarson

[s]I uploaded an avatar a while ago. but I can't see it on my posts. It's on my profile, but not on my post.[/s]

EDIT: Scratch that. Profile Pict =/= Avatar. 

So now how do I fix the fact that I'm still a "Student". I ain't no student. I'm a Master. No, seriously, I have a Master's degree.

----------


## mvalenti

Dumb question, but I have been looking where to actually change my avatar, but cant seem to find it...  :Frown:

----------


## Mjolinor

Under "forum actions" at the top you can change all sorts fo your personal settings and stuff.

----------


## mvalenti

right in front of my face.... thanks!!!!

----------

